# Fitment of the zero.7



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Long story short, but may be getting a zero.7 soon. I am 5'8" with a 30 inseam. Been riding comfortably with a 54 cento UNO. But have been highly recommended by a trusted in-the-know person to go with the 52 cm zero.7. This person helped fitted me to my cento1 so the trust is there. But after seeing the geometry on the zero.7, seems like a 54 should work ?!?! Has anyone else heard that its better to go down a size with the zero.7? I want to be able to switch between the current SL and the zero.7 without potential fitment issues. Thanks.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Which size did you wind up with? 52 with a long stem?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

carlislegeorge said:


> Which size did you wind up with? 52 with a long stem?


U are correct. My SL is a 54 and the zero.7 is a 52. I've ridden both sizes over the years (albeit Specialize and Cannondales) and have been fine either way....just a matter of making some adjustments as you know. 

I actually kept my 110 stem on both bikes. On the 54, I was right at my limit (stretch wise) but worked well. So, we decided to move the saddle back a bit on the 52 and forward on the 54. Was considering a 120 stem, but don't think I want to do that...seems unproportional to me. Saddle height is identical for both bikes. 

Rode the zero.7 for a brief 15 mile ride last night. Felt great. But will obviously need to ride a bit more to really tell. Good test tomorrow on the Giro 'D Italia gran fondo in Pasadena 

BTW: I am 5'8" with a 30.5 inseam if that helps.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ayyy, Tony! Man, when you buy....you buy fast! It seems there's always only one post between your initial "What do you think about...?" and the "Ok, I got it...!" post......LOL. You rock, man! :thumbsup: No dickin' around here.....

That's another sweet bike! You're getting into the ozone now....have not seen ONE of those on the road. Have a good ride at the Giro!

**
EDIT: Just saw your other pic post!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Ayyy, Tony! Man, when you buy....you buy fast! It seems there's always only one post between your initial "What do you think about...?" and the "Ok, I got it...!" post......LOL. You rock, man! :thumbsup: No dickin' around here.....
> 
> That's another sweet bike! You're getting into the ozone now....have not seen ONE of those on the road. Have a good ride at the Giro!
> 
> **


ROFL Ron 

Yeah the crew there got it ordered for me pretty quickly. Wilier approved the replacement frame because of the crack in the matte cento 1. I of course had to pay extra $ for the zero.7 (the difference) but much better deal than if I went straight MSRP. I honestly was happy with the nonSL cento1 and could've just gotten the exact same one replaced (no cost) but decided to make the change. 

Hope your riding is coming along. We have to ride sometime. Yeah, I am heading to Pasadena tonight for tomorrow's Gran fondo. A little concerned about how humid and hot it will be


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> ROFL Ron
> 
> Yeah the crew there got it ordered for me pretty quickly. Wilier approved the replacement frame because of the crack in the matte cento 1. I of course had to pay extra $ for the zero.7 (the difference) but much better deal than if I went straight MSRP. I honestly was happy with the nonSL cento1 and could've just gotten the exact same one replaced (no cost) but decided to make the change.
> 
> Hope your riding is coming along. We have to ride sometime. Yeah, I am heading to Pasadena tonight for tomorrow's Gran fondo. A little concerned about how humid and hot it will be


Where was the crack in your cento1?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

johnnyletrois said:


> Where was the crack in your cento1?


Along the top of the top tube.


----------

